# Simple Shrug Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

From Purl Avenue comes this wonderfully simple, knit shrug and a fun blog by the designer. Hope someone makes this shrug. It would love nice in a soft mohair yarn, cashmere or even a fuzzy acrylic yarn by Sheepish.

http://purlavenue.com/2015/03/simple-knit-shrug.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PurlAvenue+%28Purl+Avenue%29


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

thats lovely


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice pattern. I love the colorway the designer used. It really makes the piece.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is beautiful.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Gauge calls for loop stitch. I do not see loop stitch but st st. http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=loop%20stitch%20knit


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for the link I think I will try one on my knitting machine


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely pattern, thanks for sharing.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I've bookmarked this as it's a really useful pattern especially knit in an interesting yarn.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Love the pattern.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to post the link!


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

Ty. Like the pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love it! Thanks.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

MrsB said:


> From Purl Avenue comes this wonderfully simple, knit shrug and a fun blog by the designer. Hope someone makes this shrug. It would love nice in a soft mohair yarn, cashmere or even a fuzzy acrylic yarn by Sheepish.
> 
> http://purlavenue.com/2015/03/simple-knit-shrug.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PurlAvenue+%28Purl+Avenue%29


I love this. Going to make one for myself & GD.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very pretty. I like the edging around it, but not so much that it appears to "cup" the butt area. Don't need any help drawing attention to my caboose.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

randiejg said:


> Very pretty. I like the edging around it, but not so much that it appears to "cup" the butt area. Don't need any help drawing attention to my caboose.


I'm sure it can be adjusted to legnth. At least I am going to try.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I made one of these for a friend. The pattern I used is from Lion Brand yarns.

Super simple!

http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?language=&store=%2Fstores%2Flionbrand&search=1&searchText=Speckled+Shrug+&submit.x=35&submit.y=10&submit=search


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very pretty...thanks for the link.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

MrsB said:


> From Purl Avenue comes this wonderfully simple, knit shrug and a fun blog by the designer. Hope someone makes this shrug. It would love nice in a soft mohair yarn, cashmere or even a fuzzy acrylic yarn by Sheepish.
> 
> http://purlavenue.com/2015/03/simple-knit-shrug.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PurlAvenue+%28Purl+Avenue%29


Such a lovely shrug. I wondered what was meant in the instructions by magic loop. Is it done in the round somehow?

Lindsay


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

linny anne said:


> Such a lovely shrug. I wondered what was meant in the instructions by magic loop. Is it done in the round somehow?
> 
> Lindsay


I haven't read the whole pattern yet, but, could it refer to making the armholes?


----------

